# Rapport Extension pop up, is it real or a virus?



## fireweed farm

My computer (PC) auto updated yesterday, and once complete a purple pop up keeps showing up and I'm worried it's a virus? It just looks sketchy. Unsure where my virus protection is at- I think it's through the internet provider.

It says "Rapport Extension......IBM Trusteer Rapport was installed successfully on this device, but the Rapport extension is disabled. Please use the Extension Manager to enable the Rapport Extension.

Please help!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

It doesn't appear to be a virus:
http://www.bing.com/search?q=IBM+Tr...0-0&sk=&cvid=23CF13A51B5744D4B52457A13F0B884E


----------



## fireweed farm

OK thank you for that. It looks phoney...


----------



## mnn2501

We use Trusteer Rapport for our Bank web application security. Its a legit security application that adds an extension (add-on) to your browser to protect (what should be) secure information. It would have required you agreeing to download it.

----
On a side note, after 20 years in the business, I have found the main difference between a tech and a non-tech is that techs read what they are agreeing to before clicking 'OK'


----------

